# Bitte helfts mir weiter...



## Cstar (23. April 2002)

Ich möchte auf meinem rechner linux installieren. 
Leider weiß ich nicht woher ich die dateien runterladen kann. Entweder funktionieren die downloads nicht oder ich werde von einem irrgarten an ftp-dateien überwältigt.

->Könnt ihr mir eine "genaue" Adresse für runterladen angeben.
ich würde mich für mendrake, redhat oder suselinux interessieren!

->zweitens: Welche Dateien soll ich runterladen? Ich bin neu, kenn mich also nicht aus und möchte bestimmt nicht alles runterladen bzw. nur das was man mit dem normalen umgang mit dem system braucht. Ihr habt ja windows auch nicht in der ausstattung bekommen wie ihr es heute auf eurem rechner habt.

Bitte beantwortet mir die zwei fragen! Ich spiel jetzt schon fast seit ner woche mit dem verflixten download rum. :-(


----------



## dave_ (23. April 2002)

Am leichtesten ist es für anfänger, einfach auf http://www.linuxiso.org zu gehen und sich dort die isos zu saugen, brennen und es sollte funktionieren. Easy installation von cd


----------



## Cypher (24. April 2002)

http://www.linuxiso.org ist ja nicht schlecht, aber die haben ziemlich lahme server, deshalb rate ich dir direkt auf die Distributions Homepage zu gehen und dir dort die links für die Mirror´s zu besorgen die sind oft ziemlich schnell.

Andernfalls kannst du ja in einen Zeitschriften-Shop bei dir in die nähe gehen und dir ne Linux-Zeitschrift kaufen. Die meisten haben sogar eine Distribution wie Mandrake oder Red Hat mitdabei. 

HTH


----------



## SirSalomon (24. April 2002)

Wobei Du keine Zeitschrift nehmen solltest, wo die SuSE dabei ist. Das ist leider (bisher zumindest) nur eine Live-CD. Also nicht wirklich der Hit


----------



## Moartel (26. April 2002)

http://www.linux-mandrake.com/de/ftptmp/1019838120.8ee9fb5a892eef28bfdceb2f0804b9b5.php

Nimm einen deutschen Server. Aachen ist glaub ich ziemlich gut.


----------

